# Ottenere .config del kernel gia' conpilato  [Risolto]

## saverik

Salve,

ho ricompilat tutto il sistema daccapo.

Provato a ricompilare il  kernel ma non parte.

Avevo  gia' compilato il kernel 3.10.25 sul vecchio sistema, e montato sul nuovo va benissimo! Ma non ho il .config dello stesso.

Come posso ottenere il file .config  di questo kernel visto che ricompilato un kernel 3.10.25 ex novo non riesco a farlo partire.

----------

## loxdegio

Se hai attivato il flag apposito (nel config) lo puoi trovare compresso in /proc/config.gz (puoi visualizzarne il contenuto con zcat), se hai compilato con genkernel lo trovi in /etc/kernels altrimenti non conosco altri metodi purtroppo  :Sad: 

----------

## djinnZ

immagino che non vuoi farlo partire quindi puoi usare direttamente /usr/src/linux/scripts/extract-ikconfig. Se hai disabilitato CONFIG_IKCONFIG ... la vedo nera.

Usare genkernel ovviamente fa troppo niubbo per abbassarsi ....   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## saverik

ma per usare genkernel tanto vale usare sabauon ..o no?     :Twisted Evil: 

Guarda ,avevo ottiimizzato sto kernel a meraviglia...poi la mia nubbiaggine mi e' switchata su "pialla tutto"... beh il resto e' storia dei giorni nostri  :Laughing: 

ora ci provo e ti sapro' dire..

----------

## saverik

funziona  :Very Happy: 

mi ha chiesto il nome del kernel,ho salvato l'output dei  terminale come file .config e messo nella cartella /usr/src/linux.

Riemerso xorg questo e' il file log:

```
 [    29.822] 

X.Org X Server 1.14.3

Release Date: 2013-09-12

[    29.890] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    29.913] Build Operating System: Linux 3.10.25-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[    29.936] Current Operating System: Linux localhost 3.10.25-gentoo #11 SMP Fri Feb 7 20:39:32 CET 2014 x86_64

[    29.936] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-31025 root=/dev/sda2 rw init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd

[    29.984] Build Date: 05 March 2014  10:04:43PM

[    30.007]  

[    30.031] Current version of pixman: 0.32.4

[    30.079]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    30.079] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    30.176] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Mar  5 22:41:44 2014

[    30.212] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    30.213] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[    30.213] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[    30.213] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[    30.213] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[    30.213] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[    30.213] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    30.214] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    30.214] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    30.215] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[    30.215]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    30.215] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[    30.215]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    30.215] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    30.215]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    30.215] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    30.215]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    30.215] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[    30.215]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    30.215] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[    30.215]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    30.215] (==) FontPath set to:

   

[    30.215] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    30.215] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    30.215] (II) Loader magic: 0x7fec20

[    30.215] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    30.215]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    30.215]    X.Org Video Driver: 14.1

[    30.215]    X.Org XInput driver : 19.1

[    30.215]    X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[    30.218] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0a69:103c:3650 rev 162, Mem @ 0xd2000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00004000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[    30.243] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    30.266] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    30.289] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    30.311] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    30.333] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    30.354] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    30.375] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    30.395] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    30.416] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    30.436] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    30.455] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    30.474] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    30.492] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    30.509] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    30.526] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    30.542] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    30.559] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    30.575] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[    30.591] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[    30.607] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[    30.621] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[    30.635] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    30.648] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    30.661] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[    30.674] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[    30.687] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[    30.687] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    30.691] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    30.694] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    30.694]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 1.0.0

[    30.694]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 7.0

[    30.694] (==) AIGLX enabled

[    30.708] Loading extension GLX

[    30.708] (==) Matched nouveau as autoconfigured driver 0

[    30.708] (==) Matched nv as autoconfigured driver 1

[    30.708] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 2

[    30.708] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 3

[    30.708] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 4

[    30.708] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[    30.708] (II) LoadModule: "nouveau"

[    30.711] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nouveau

[    30.711] (II) UnloadModule: "nouveau"

[    30.711] (II) Unloading nouveau

[    30.711] (EE) Failed to load module "nouveau" (module does not exist, 0)

[    30.711] (II) LoadModule: "nv"

[    30.712] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nv

[    30.712] (II) UnloadModule: "nv"

[    30.712] (II) Unloading nv

[    30.712] (EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)

[    30.712] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[    30.712] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[    30.712] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[    30.712] (II) Unloading vesa

[    30.712] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[    30.712] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[    30.712] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module modesetting

[    30.712] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[    30.712] (II) Unloading modesetting

[    30.712] (EE) Failed to load module "modesetting" (module does not exist, 0)

[    30.712] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[    30.713] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[    30.713] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[    30.713] (II) Unloading fbdev

[    30.713] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[    30.713] (EE) No drivers available.

[    30.713] (EE) 

Fatal server error:

[    30.738] (EE) no screens found(EE) 

[    30.751] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[    30.795] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[    30.807] (EE) 

```

e questo il log del driver nvidia.run scaricato dal sito  nVidia una volta installato:

```
 nvidia-installer log file '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log'

creation time: Wed Mar  5 22:36:19 2014

installer version: 331.49

PATH: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin

nvidia-installer command line:

    ./nvidia-installer

Using: nvidia-installer ncurses user interface

WARNING: Skipping the runlevel check (the utility `runlevel` failed to run).

-> License accepted.

-> Installing NVIDIA driver version 331.49.

-> Performing CC sanity check with CC="cc".

-> Kernel source path: '/lib/modules/3.10.25-gentoo/source'

-> Kernel output path: '/lib/modules/3.10.25-gentoo/build'

-> Performing rivafb check.

-> Performing nvidiafb check.

-> Performing Xen check.

-> Performing PREEMPT_RT check.

-> Cleaning kernel module build directory.

   executing: 'cd ./kernel; make clean'...

-> Building NVIDIA kernel module:

   executing: 'cd ./kernel; make module SYSSRC=/lib/modules/3.10.25-gentoo/source SYSOUT=/lib/modules/3.10.25-gentoo/build NV_BUILD_MODULE_INSTANCES='...

   NVIDIA: calling KBUILD...

   make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo'

   make -C /lib/modules/3.10.25-gentoo/build \

   KBUILD_SRC=/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo \

   KBUILD_EXTMOD="/tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel" -f /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/Makefile \

   modules

   test -e include/generated/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (      \

   echo >&2;                     \

   echo >&2 "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";      \

   echo >&2 "         include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";\

   echo >&2 "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";   \

   echo >&2 ;                     \

   /bin/false)

   mkdir -p /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/.tmp_versions ; rm -f /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/.tmp_versions/*

   make -f /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/scripts/Makefile.build obj=/tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel

     cc -Wp,-MD,/tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/.nv.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated  -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include -Iinclude -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/uapi -Iarch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/uapi -Iinclude/generated/uapi -include /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h   -I/tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -mno-mmx -mno-sse -mtune=generic -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector 

   -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO -DNV_MODULE_INSTANCE=0 -DNV_BUILD_MODULE_INSTANCES=0 -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG   -I/tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel -Wall -MD -Wsign-compare -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"331.49\" -Wno-unused-function -Wuninitialized -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -DNV_UVM_ENABLE -D__linux__ -DNV_DEV_NAME=\"nvidia\"  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv.o /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv.c

   In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/kernel.h:10:0,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:15,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv.c:13:

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h: In function 'hweight_long':

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h:66:41: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

   In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/cpumask.h:4:0,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/msr.h:10,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/processor.h:20,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/thread_info.h:22,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/thread_info.h:54,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/preempt.h:9,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/spinlock.h:50,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/seqlock.h:29,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/time.h:5,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/uapi/linux/timex.h:56,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/timex.h:56,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:17,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv.c:13:

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h: In function 'cpumask_parse':

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h:603:26: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

   In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess.h:539:0,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/poll.h:11,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-linux.h:97,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv.c:13:

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h: In function 'copy_from_user':

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h:62:6: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions [-Wsign-compare]

     cc -Wp,-MD,/tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/.nv-acpi.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated  -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include -Iinclude -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/uapi -Iarch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/uapi -Iinclude/generated/uapi -include /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h   -I/tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -

   Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -mno-mmx -mno-sse -mtune=generic -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO -DNV_MODULE_INSTANCE=0 -DNV_BUILD_MODULE_INSTANCES=0 -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG   -I/tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel -Wall -MD -Wsign-compare -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"331.49\" -Wno-unused-function -Wuninitialized -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -DNV_UVM_ENABLE -D__linux__ -DNV_DE

   V_NAME=\"nvidia\"  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_acpi)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-acpi.o /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-acpi.c

   In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/kernel.h:10:0,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:15,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-acpi.c:15:

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h: In function 'hweight_long':

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h:66:41: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

   In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/cpumask.h:4:0,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/msr.h:10,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/processor.h:20,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/thread_info.h:22,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/thread_info.h:54,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/preempt.h:9,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/spinlock.h:50,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/seqlock.h:29,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/time.h:5,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/uapi/linux/timex.h:56,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/timex.h:56,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:17,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-acpi.c:15:

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h: In function 'cpumask_parse':

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h:603:26: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

   In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess.h:539:0,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/poll.h:11,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-linux.h:97,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-acpi.c:15:

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h: In function 'copy_from_user':

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h:62:6: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions [-Wsign-compare]

   /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-acpi.c: At top level:

   /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-acpi.c:70:9: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type [enabled by default]

   /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-acpi.c:70:9: warning: (near initialization for 'nv_acpi_driver_template.ops.remove') [enabled by default]

     cc -Wp,-MD,/tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/.nv-chrdev.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated  -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include -Iinclude -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/uapi -Iarch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/uapi -Iinclude/generated/uapi -include /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h   -I/tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -mno-mmx -mno-sse -mtun

   e=generic -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO -DNV_MODULE_INSTANCE=0 -DNV_BUILD_MODULE_INSTANCES=0 -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG   -I/tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel -Wall -MD -Wsign-compare -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"331.49\" -Wno-unused-function -Wuninitialized -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -DNV_UVM_ENABLE -D__linux__ -DNV_DEV_NAME=\"nvidia\"  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_chrdev)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(

   nvidia)" -c -o /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-chrdev.o /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-chrdev.c

   In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/kernel.h:10:0,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:15,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-chrdev.c:15:

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h: In function 'hweight_long':

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h:66:41: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

   In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/cpumask.h:4:0,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/msr.h:10,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/processor.h:20,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/thread_info.h:22,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/thread_info.h:54,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/preempt.h:9,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/spinlock.h:50,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/seqlock.h:29,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/time.h:5,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/uapi/linux/timex.h:56,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/timex.h:56,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:17,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-chrdev.c:15:

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h: In function 'cpumask_parse':

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h:603:26: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

   In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess.h:539:0,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/poll.h:11,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-linux.h:97,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-chrdev.c:15:

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h: In function 'copy_from_user':

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h:62:6: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions [-Wsign-compare]

     cc -Wp,-MD,/tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/.nv-cray.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated  -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include -Iinclude -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/uapi -Iarch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/uapi -Iinclude/generated/uapi -include /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h   -I/tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -mno-mmx -mno-sse -mtune=generic -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointe

   r-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO -DNV_MODULE_INSTANCE=0 -DNV_BUILD_MODULE_INSTANCES=0 -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG   -I/tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel -Wall -MD -Wsign-compare -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"331.49\" -Wno-unused-function -Wuninitialized -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -DNV_UVM_ENABLE -D__linux__ -DNV_DEV_NAME=\"nvidia\"  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_cray)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-cray.o /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-cray.c

   In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/kernel.h:10:0,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:15,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-cray.c:15:

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h: In function 'hweight_long':

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h:66:41: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

   In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/cpumask.h:4:0,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/msr.h:10,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/processor.h:20,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/thread_info.h:22,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/thread_info.h:54,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/preempt.h:9,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/spinlock.h:50,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/seqlock.h:29,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/time.h:5,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/uapi/linux/timex.h:56,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/timex.h:56,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:17,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-cray.c:15:

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h: In function 'cpumask_parse':

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h:603:26: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

   In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess.h:539:0,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/poll.h:11,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-linux.h:97,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-cray.c:15:

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h: In function 'copy_from_user':

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h:62:6: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions [-Wsign-compare]

     cc -Wp,-MD,/tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/.nv-drm.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated  -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include -Iinclude -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/uapi -Iarch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/uapi -Iinclude/generated/uapi -include /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h   -I/tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2

    -m64 -mno-mmx -mno-sse -mtune=generic -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO -DNV_MODULE_INSTANCE=0 -DNV_BUILD_MODULE_INSTANCES=0 -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG   -I/tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel -Wall -MD -Wsign-compare -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"331.49\" -Wno-unused-function -Wuninitialized -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -DNV_UVM_ENABLE -D__linux__ -DNV_DEV_NAME=\"nvidia\"  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_drm)"  -D"

   KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-drm.o /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-drm.c

   In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/kernel.h:10:0,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:15,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-drm.c:15:

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h: In function 'hweight_long':

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h:66:41: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

   In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/cpumask.h:4:0,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/msr.h:10,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/processor.h:20,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/thread_info.h:22,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/thread_info.h:54,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/preempt.h:9,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/spinlock.h:50,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/seqlock.h:29,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/time.h:5,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/uapi/linux/timex.h:56,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/timex.h:56,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:17,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-drm.c:15:

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h: In function 'cpumask_parse':

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h:603:26: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

   In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess.h:539:0,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/poll.h:11,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-linux.h:97,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-drm.c:15:

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h: In function 'copy_from_user':

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h:62:6: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions [-Wsign-compare]

   In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/drm/drm_crtc.h:32:0,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/drm/drmP.h:691,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-drm.c:19:

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/fb.h: In function '__fb_pad_aligned_buffer':

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/fb.h:653:17: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions [-Wsign-compare]

     cc -Wp,-MD,/tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/.nv-gvi.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated  -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include -Iinclude -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/uapi -Iarch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/uapi -Iinclude/generated/uapi -include /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h   -I/tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -mno-mmx -mno-sse -mtune=gener

   ic -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO -DNV_MODULE_INSTANCE=0 -DNV_BUILD_MODULE_INSTANCES=0 -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG   -I/tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel -Wall -MD -Wsign-compare -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"331.49\" -Wno-unused-function -Wuninitialized -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -DNV_UVM_ENABLE -D__linux__ -DNV_DEV_NAME=\"nvidia\"  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_gvi)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -

   c -o /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-gvi.o /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-gvi.c

   In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/kernel.h:10:0,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:15,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-gvi.c:15:

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h: In function 'hweight_long':

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h:66:41: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

   In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/cpumask.h:4:0,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/msr.h:10,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/processor.h:20,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/thread_info.h:22,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/thread_info.h:54,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/preempt.h:9,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/spinlock.h:50,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/seqlock.h:29,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/time.h:5,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/uapi/linux/timex.h:56,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/timex.h:56,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:17,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-gvi.c:15:

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h: In function 'cpumask_parse':

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h:603:26: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

   In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess.h:539:0,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/poll.h:11,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-linux.h:97,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-gvi.c:15:

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h: In function 'copy_from_user':

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h:62:6: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions [-Wsign-compare]

     cc -Wp,-MD,/tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/.nv-i2c.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated  -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/inclu

   de -Iinclude -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/uapi -Iarch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/uapi -Iinclude/generated/uapi -include /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h   -I/tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -mno-mmx -mno-sse -mtune=generic -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflo

   w -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO -DNV_MODULE_INSTANCE=0 -DNV_BUILD_MODULE_INSTANCES=0 -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG   -I/tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel -Wall -MD -Wsign-compare -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"331.49\" -Wno-unused-function -Wuninitialized -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -DNV_UVM_ENABLE -D__linux__ -DNV_DEV_NAME=\"nvidia\"  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_i2c)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-i2c.o /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-i2c.c

   In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/kernel.h:10:0,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:15,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-i2c.c:15:

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h: In function 'hweight_long':

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h:66:41: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

   In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/cpumask.h:4:0,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/msr.h:10,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/processor.h:20,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/thread_info.h:22,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/thread_info.h:54,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/preempt.h:9,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/spinlock.h:50,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/seqlock.h:29,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/time.h:5,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/uapi/linux/timex.h:56,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/timex.h:56,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:17,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-i2c.c:15:

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h: In function 'cpumask_parse':

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h:603:26: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

   In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess.h:539:0,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/poll.h:11,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-linux.h:97,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-i2c.c:15:

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h: In function 'copy_from_user':

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h:62:6: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions [-Wsign-compare]

     cc -Wp,-MD,/tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/.nv-mempool.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated  -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include -Iinclude -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/uapi -Iarch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/uapi -Iinclude/generated/uapi -include /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h   -I/tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -mno-mmx -mno-sse -mtu

   ne=generic -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO -DNV_MODULE_INSTANCE=0 -DNV_BUILD_MODULE_INSTANCES=0 -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG   -I/tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel -Wall -MD -Wsign-compare -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"331.49\" -Wno-unused-function -Wuninitialized -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -DNV_UVM_ENABLE -D__linux__ -DNV_DEV_NAME=\"nvidia\"  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_mempool)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_ST

   R(nvidia)" -c -o /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-mempool.o /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-mempool.c

   In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/kernel.h:10:0,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:15,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-mempool.c:15:

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h: In function 'hweight_long':

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h:66:41: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

   In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/cpumask.h:4:0,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/msr.h:10,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/processor.h:20,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/thread_info.h:22,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/thread_info.h:54,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/preempt.h:9,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/spinlock.h:50,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/seqlock.h:29,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/time.h:5,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/uapi/linux/timex.h:56,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/timex.h:56,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:17,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-mempool.c:15:

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h: In function 'cpumask_parse':

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h:603:26: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

   In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess.h:539:0,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/poll.h:11,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-linux.h:97,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-mempool.c:15:

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h: In function 'copy_from_user':

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h:62:6: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions [-Wsign-compare]

     cc -Wp,-MD,/tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/.nv-mlock.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated  -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include -Iinclude -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/uapi -Iarch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/uapi -Iinclude/generated/uapi -include /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h   -I/tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -mno-mmx -mno-sse -mtune=generic -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wn

   o-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO -DNV_MODULE_INSTANCE=0 -DNV_BUILD_MODULE_INSTANCES=0 -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG   -I/tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel -Wall -MD -Wsign-compare -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"331.49\" -Wno-unused-function -Wuninitialized -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -DNV_UVM_ENABLE -D__linux__ -DNV_DEV_NAME=\"nvidia\"  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_mlock)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-mlock.o /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-mlock.c

   In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/kernel.h:10:0,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:15,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-mlock.c:15:

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h: In function 'hweight_long':

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h:66:41: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

   In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/cpumask.h:4:0,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/msr.h:10,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/processor.h:20,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/thread_info.h:22,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/thread_info.h:54,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/preempt.h:9,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/spinlock.h:50,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/seqlock.h:29,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/time.h:5,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/uapi/linux/timex.h:56,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/timex.h:56,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:17,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-mlock.c:15:

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h: In function 'cpumask_parse':

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h:603:26: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

   In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess.h:539:0,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/poll.h:11,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-linux.h:97,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-mlock.c:15:

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h: In function 'copy_from_user':

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h:62:6: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions [-Wsign-compare]

     cc -Wp,-MD,/tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/.nv-mmap.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated  -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include -Iinclude -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/uapi -Iarch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/uapi -Iinclude/generated/uapi -include /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h   -I/tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-poi

   nter-checks -O2 -m64 -mno-mmx -mno-sse -mtune=generic -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO -DNV_MODULE_INSTANCE=0 -DNV_BUILD_MODULE_INSTANCES=0 -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG   -I/tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel -Wall -MD -Wsign-compare -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"331.49\" -Wno-unused-function -Wuninitialized -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -DNV_UVM_ENABLE -D__linux__ -DNV_DEV_NAME=\"nvidia\"  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_ST

   R(nv_mmap)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-mmap.o /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-mmap.c

   In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/kernel.h:10:0,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:15,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-mmap.c:15:

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h: In function 'hweight_long':

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h:66:41: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

   In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/cpumask.h:4:0,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/msr.h:10,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/processor.h:20,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/thread_info.h:22,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/thread_info.h:54,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/preempt.h:9,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/spinlock.h:50,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/seqlock.h:29,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/time.h:5,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/uapi/linux/timex.h:56,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/timex.h:56,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:17,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-mmap.c:15:

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h: In function 'cpumask_parse':

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h:603:26: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

   In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess.h:539:0,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/poll.h:11,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-linux.h:97,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-mmap.c:15:

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h: In function 'copy_from_user':

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h:62:6: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions [-Wsign-compare]

     cc -Wp,-MD,/tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/.nv-p2p.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated  -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include -Iinclude -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/uapi -Iarch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I/usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/uapi -Iinclude/generated/uapi -include /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h   -I/tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -mno-mmx -mno-sse -mtune=generic -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclarat

   ion-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO -DNV_MODULE_INSTANCE=0 -DNV_BUILD_MODULE_INSTANCES=0 -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG   -I/tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel -Wall -MD -Wsign-compare -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"331.49\" -Wno-unused-function -Wuninitialized -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -DNV_UVM_ENABLE -D__linux__ -DNV_DEV_NAME=\"nvidia\"  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_p2p)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-p2p.o /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-p2p.c

   In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/kernel.h:10:0,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:15,

                    from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                    from /tmp/selfgz27089/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49/kernel/nv-p2p.c:15:

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h: In function 'hweight_long':

   /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h:66:41: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

   In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.10.25-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/cpumask.
```

----------

## djinnZ

 *saverik wrote:*   

> ma per usare genkernel tanto vale usare sabauon ..o no?

 perché usare emerge vattelappesca e non lanciare a manina l'automake il build e l'installazione?

Se usavi genkernel in automatico ti salvava la versione corrente e delle copie per data partendo (se non fai diversamente) da un default valido e verificato per gentoo.

Serve per fare correttamente tutti i passaggi senza dimenticare nulla.

----------

## loxdegio

 *saverik wrote:*   

> ma per usare genkernel tanto vale usare sabauon ..o no?    
> 
> Guarda ,avevo ottiimizzato sto kernel a meraviglia...poi la mia nubbiaggine mi e' switchata su "pialla tutto"... beh il resto e' storia dei giorni nostri 
> 
> ora ci provo e ti sapro' dire..

 

Io genkernel l'ho impostato in modo che non faccia clean, né mrproper, né oldconfig: in pratica lo uso come se fosse make, ma siccome sono alquanto pigro ho fatto in modo di far compilare, installare kernel e moduli e salvare il config da un tool automatico. Non vedo cosa ci sia di male ad approfittare di un po' di comodità  :Razz: 

Comunque è ovvio che la configurazione si fa a manina, altrimenti non varrebbe la pena usare Gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## saverik

si , infatti penso che il sistema reagisca meglio se lo si tiene a mano...

pero' quel tool li che fa tutto da solo mi incuriosisce... dimmi dimmi..

Ps: come suggerito da djiinZ 

```
 /usr/src/linux/scripts/extract-ikconfig
```

 ha funzionato ed adesso ho recuperato il kernel di cui parlavo e mi accingo ad affinare il tutto.

Gazie come sempre a djiinZ  :Very Happy:  

----------

## loxdegio

 *saverik wrote:*   

> si , infatti penso che il sistema reagisca meglio se lo si tiene a mano...
> 
> pero' quel tool li che fa tutto da solo mi incuriosisce... dimmi dimmi.

 

Il wiki viene parecchio in aiuto.. Per non avere ogni volta una configurazione precostruita devi impostare correttamente 

```
/etc/genkernel.conf
```

----------

## saverik

OK ragazzi.

Confermo quindi che la soluzione di djinnZ ha funzionato.

Ricapitolando:

```
/usr/src/linux/scripts/extract-ikconfig
```

  ha funzionato.

Quindi consiglio di attivare CONFIG_IKCONFIG per futuri problemi.

Quindi per me "questo" problema e' risolto e procedo con altri problemi aprendo nuovi topics.

Grazie a tutti.

 Risolto

----------

## djinnZ

 *saverik wrote:*   

> la soluzione di djinnZ

 della documentazione del kernel *saverik wrote:*   

> ha funzionato

 in passato ha smesso più volte di funzionare attivando immagine integrata e compressioni del kernel diverse da gzip (es. KERNEL_XZ=y o INITRAMFS_SOURCE=/vattelappesca/initramfs-vattelappesca.cpio per capirci) *saverik wrote:*   

> Quindi consiglio di attivare CONFIG_IKCONFIG

 per non piangere ... ma sarebbe meglio CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=Y ed usare genkernel che automaticamente fa cose del genere *Quote:*   

> Previous config backed up to .config--2000-00-00--00-00-00.bak

 

----------

